

Seedcamp's success rate - startmeup11

Trying to find some info on Seedcamp winners from the last few years. Where are they now, what sort of funding have they received post Seedcamp investment. Any info or leads would be much appreciated.
======
ReshmaS
We should do a long post on this but haven't yet. 90% of our companies get
follow on funding of $400K-$2M in the round after Seedcamp. In 80% of these
cases at least 1 of our investor follows into that round. Only 2 of our
companies have died so far. The others are building their businesses and Revs.
As said...I need to write a good post on this :-)

~~~
startmeup11
Wow, that is impressive. Only 2 companies died since 2007? I think a lot of
people would read a long post on the Seedcamp history, success stories,
companies you guys are particularly excited about etc.

~~~
ReshmaS
Maybe it's a European thing. Our companies feel the momentum (perhaps push) to
get to Customers and Revenue pretty quickly. Several are at $1M+ in annual
Revs. Most in the $250K-$500K and a few getting to repeatable sales process

------
ohashi
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=20)

